# New Dog?



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Before the "trim"


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

After  although it is growing on me but he's halved in size but loves the attention!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So soft and fuzzy I bet. Adorable either way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

It is  and I'm sure he prefers it more aerodynamic for chasing pedro my brothers rather grumpy 2lb teacup chihuahua around and at least he's used to a full groom at under 6 months she said he was great until I turned up and he started trying to dive off the grooming table!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks adorable and so soft. What a cutie.v

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is lovely. It's a shock when they lose all that fur and appear lighter. But they do feel so soft and velvety.  it will grow on you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't usually like it when they take hair off the face but he is a nice build and it looks fine, it is a good groom, maybe you can print a picture off of here of a dog you like the look of to take next time so the groomer knows what you want, he probably does feel great.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both of mine have had really short grooms. One unintentional and one intentional. The bottom line is that it grows back and you learn as you go regarding the look you like but more importantly the coat you find easiest to manage. 

I like my girls both ways.


----------

